# Some of those IDAL convention pics



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

there will be more photos in my blog. Some nice stuff, some ok stuff and some blahh stuff. But blahh is in the eye of the behlder I guess. 

http://EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Those were done using "modellos" sold by Melanie Royals......of San Diego! Dont know who did them, but you should find out......some people get a little touchy when using their work on web sites. Went to your site....nice work. And also....concerning cost of classes......buy me a plane ticket and i'll teach you whatever......graining, marbling, trompe l' oeil, gilding......? I got a daughter in Valley Center and 2 grand kids, I havnt seen in a while! Thats a cheap class for you.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

Road Dog, where in the world is Valley Center ? I have known Melanie for 16 years as I too live in San Diego. 

The photos were of samples they had on display which makes them ok to show someone else as long as I don't claim to have made them. 

Wood graining, marbleing are great but not in much demand. Especially when the cost of a true faux bois artisan approcahes the cost of the real thing. 

People are satisfied with a "primitive" wood grain effect these days. 

Bread and butter finishes is what I'd like to learn about. That is, fool proof glazing techniques, one or two step plaster or textured techniques that can produce a nice profit margin. Can you help with those areas?

Your work is nice btw.

http://EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It is north of Escondido.....in the hills. 
Thats the difference of faux geography. In the northeast wood graining is always in demand as is gold leafing.....marbling a bit. VP never became something I could make a living at up here, but the occasional job.

Yes, I could probably compile a list of finishes. I own another co. called D.P.A.P. ( www.dpap.org ) where we teach in buildings on the wall in need! We always tried to throw in some of the latest stuff.
If you can trowel and glaze.....it really is about product.....or the mixture of a couple.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

*BarcelonaGuy,*

When I said to you a week or so ago about a plotter, these are all things that you can do with a plotter. Many of these designs come from design books that are pretty commonly found in the sign world for re-doing old signs. I use the same designs for etching glass, painting designs on frames and furniture.
The beauty of a plotter is you can cut your own stuff and take the ordinary finish to all new heights by adding designs.


----------

